# everything keeps recording again



## annoyed (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi. I just got the Genie last week (had some other directv HD-DVR before). We added all our shows again, record "first run". Well it recorded entire seasons of each show, either from live TV or from VOD. That's fine, how would it know what we already watched? But when we delete shows, it records them again.

I called directv and the guy had never heard of that, and didn't sound like he had used any receiver much.

For every show except one of them, the show is in the series manager twice. For each show it says the show name and then "series 4" or whatever season number on the right hand side. Then on the next line it has the same show name and "all channels" on the right.

We added Nurse Jackie a couple days before the season premiere. We watched the recording, then deleted the episode. It came on again later that night and recorded again. In the ToDo list you can see shows that are scheduled to record that we have already deleted from the recordings list.

The only show that is just listed once in the series manager, it is set to record "all" instead of "first run" (not sure why). That one shows the actual channel number on the right hand side. Also, for the ones listed twice in series manager, if you change it to "all" it changes that setting for both of them. Weird.

Any idea what is going on?

Thanks!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Not totally, but I suggest you delete the problematic shows from the Series Manager, then go to the Guide, and select the show(s) you want and set it up from there. 

Please post back your results, and good luck!


----------



## annoyed (Sep 1, 2009)

Well that looks normal, recording a series from the guide. For all the other shows we did menu->search and browse->smart search. I guess I can try to find all the shows in the guide and do it that way. What a pain though.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's a bug in the Genie software. Selecting recordings from the Guide should work properly.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

You can search on the DTV app or online and schedule the series that way. It searches the guide and doesn't have the issues that the other search does.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

annoyed said:


> Well that looks normal, recording a series from the guide. For all the other shows we did menu->search and browse->smart search. I guess I can try to find all the shows in the guide and do it that way. What a pain though.


Really? Sorry. But you don't have to schedule everything at once, and once it's done, you're in like Flynn.


----------



## annoyed (Sep 1, 2009)

prushing said:


> You can search on the DTV app or online and schedule the series that way. It searches the guide and doesn't have the issues that the other search does.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


ooh I will try that thanks!


----------



## SluvsK (Nov 3, 2018)

Anyone ever solve this issue? It does this to all of our families 88 shows and I'm over it. Getting ready to pull the plug on DirecTV altogether since the AT&T merger. Awful customer service, and really tired of losing random episodes but having previous seasons auto record taking up dvr space. Thx!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SluvsK said:


> Anyone ever solve this issue? It does this to all of our families 88 shows and I'm over it. Getting ready to pull the plug on DirecTV altogether since the AT&T merger. Awful customer service, and really tired of losing random episodes but having previous seasons auto record taking up dvr space. Thx!


How do you record these shows? Do you use the Guide method?

Rich


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

My HR44 has started to do this. Some of them are on demand and some are not. Last night it recorded several shows from "My Lottery Dream Home" via On Demand and several shows from "Chesapeake Shores" the regular way.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

reubenray said:


> My HR44 has started to do this. Some of them are on demand and some are not. Last night it recorded several shows from "My Lottery Dream Home" via On Demand and several shows from "Chesapeake Shores" the regular way.


I don't record many programs anymore. I do record The Late Show on CBS every weekday. I do that on a two HR24s and on my 44 I have started to see on demand recordings of that show every day on the 44. Is that what we're talking about?

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RR: You really should state exactly how you set your recordings...


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I schedule 99% of my shows by using the guide. There are a few times that I would use On Demand to catch something that I missed. These shows that record again have already been watched and then they pop up again. Everything that is being recorded are to be first runs only.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Just started happening for me.
Suddenly started recording Law & Order SVU on USA.
I'm on 0x1145.
My recordings are set up in various ways. Some via search and record, some via the guide, and some via the app.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

The "My Lottery Dream Home" has recorded five previously recorded and watched shows since I posted the previous post.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

About a year ago I recorded a bunch of episodes of 'Life Below Zero' which airs on Discovery. Once I watched and deleted them it keeps downloading the whole season time after time after time. I think Discovery has a way of keeping their shows listed as new in the guide even though they are not new.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

b4pjoe said:


> About a year ago I recorded a bunch of episodes of 'Life Below Zero' which airs on Discovery. Once I watched and deleted them it keeps downloading the whole season time after time after time. I think Discovery has a way of keeping their shows listed as new in the guide even though they are not new.


Wouldn't deleting the entry in the Series Manager do the trick?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Wouldn't deleting the entry in the Series Manager do the trick?


I don't see any way to do that. I set the 44 to record The Late Show. I get that every night at 11:00, then I get on-demand episodes of what I just recorded some time later. I want to see a part of that program, if I delete the series in the SM it would stop the on-demand episodes but I'd lose what I want to see.

I don't have any on-demand programs set to record, I never use the on-demand function.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I was speaking only to b4p's situation where he's already watched the series.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> Wouldn't deleting the entry in the Series Manager do the trick?


It did for me. I moved the show I deleted off the HR44 to my HR24.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I was speaking only to b4p's situation where he's already watched the series.


If the series is over and deleted from the Series Manager we won't see on-demand episodes randomly appearing...I hope.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Wouldn't deleting the entry in the Series Manager do the trick?


Well it might but I then wouldn't get the new shows recorded.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> I was speaking only to b4p's situation where he's already watched the series.


The series is not over. There is a new season playing right now. I have watched and deleted the first few episodes of this new season. But it keeps putting them back on my DVR.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> The series is not over. There is a new season playing right now. I have watched and deleted the first few episodes of this new season. But it keeps putting them back on my DVR.


Have you tried deleting the series manager entry, then creating a new one from the listing for a current episode in the guide which you have set for only first run?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes I actually had to because my HR44, which this was happening on, was replaced with an HR54 so I had to set it to record the series again. And it is now doing it on the HR54. It is recording the new episode each week and then it records the OnDemand same episode. If I delete them it just goes and gets them from OnDemand again. It does seem to only happen with the current season. When last seasons shows were airing it kept doing that with that seasons episodes. Now it is doing it on this season but not any previous season.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Yes I actually had to because my HR44, which this was happening on, was replaced with an HR54 so I had to set it to record the series again. And it is now doing it on the HR54. It is recording the new episode each week and then it records the OnDemand same episode. If I delete them it just goes and gets them from OnDemand again. It does seem to only happen with the current season. When last seasons shows were airing it kept doing that with that seasons episodes. Now it is doing it on this season but not any previous season.


And you set the pass up from the program entry IN THE GUIDE, not via finding it via SEARCH, and set it to record FIRST RUN ONLY?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> And you set the pass up from the program entry IN THE GUIDE, not via finding it via SEARCH, and set it to record FIRST RUN ONLY?


That is exactly how my recordings are programmed. And it keeps happening. This is not caused by people making mistakes. It only happens on the Genie. I don't see it on my 24s. It is a software problem I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Yes I actually had to because my HR44, which this was happening on, was replaced with an HR54 so I had to set it to record the series again. And it is now doing it on the HR54. It is recording the new episode each week and then it records the OnDemand same episode. If I delete them it just goes and gets them from OnDemand again. It does seem to only happen with the current season. When last seasons shows were airing it kept doing that with that seasons episodes. Now it is doing it on this season but not any previous season.


There's nothing else you can do or I can do. Just wait and hope they fix it...and I have no idea who "they" is these days. You've done everything you could. BTW, do you see any great difference between the 44 and 54?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Well it might but I then wouldn't get the new shows recorded.


He might have meant dumping the original series link and starting a new one. He knows what he's doing. I tried that, BTW. Nothing works. This must be wonderful for folks that record lots of content on the Genies. I record very little and this annoys me.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

makaiguy said:


> And you set the pass up from the program entry IN THE GUIDE, not via finding it via SEARCH, and set it to record FIRST RUN ONLY?


Yes and yes.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Rich said:


> There's nothing else you can do or I can do. Just wait and hope they fix it...and I have no idea who "they" is these days. You've done everything you could. BTW, do you see any great difference between the 44 and 54?
> 
> Rich


I used to have the 44 on my TV and watched everything from there but now I have the C61K on my TV and rarely watch the 54 but I really don't see much difference between the 44 and the 54 other than I get 4K through the client and as I've mentioned previously I don't see much difference between regular HD and 4K. My LG upscales to 4K and I don't know if it is just that good at upscaling or the DTV 4K programming is just not that great but it all looks the same to me.

The odd thing for me is that it is only programming on Discovery and NatGeo channels that keeps re-recording stuff that I have previously recorded, watched, and deleted.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> I used to have the 44 on my TV and watched everything from there but now I have the C61K on my TV and rarely watch the 54 but I really don't see much difference between the 44 and the 54 other than I get 4K through the client and as I've mentioned previously I don't see much difference between regular HD and 4K. My LG upscales to 4K and I don't know if it is just that good at upscaling or the DTV 4K programming is just not that great but it all looks the same to me.
> 
> The odd thing for me is that it is only programming on Discovery and NatGeo channels that keeps re-recording stuff that I have previously recorded, watched, and deleted.


Thanx. Hoped they were about the same. I feel the same way about HD and 4K. My sets all upscale so well I don't deliberately hunt for 4K content. I bought the 4K sets with streaming in mind. I see YES is gonna get bought back by the Yankees. Perhaps...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> The odd thing for me is that it is only programming on Discovery and NatGeo channels that keeps re-recording stuff that I have previously recorded, watched, and deleted.


5 HRs and I record only football and baseball games, Jeopardy (easy way to make sure all the HRs are on MRV) and The Late Show. I don't see repeats of Jeopardy. I'm not sensing a pattern.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's more likely to be poor tagging of the shows that keep repeating. Otherwise, they all would. I think the content originator (or reseller) is responsible for putting correct info in the correct place but, well, there's the rub. If DIRECTV® is responsible for the correct tags, I'd be surprised.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes I mentioned that somewhere previously that I think Discovery has a way of tagging their shows that make them keep recording. Add NatGEO to that list too.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> It's more likely to be poor tagging of the shows that keep repeating. Otherwise, they all would. I think the content originator (or reseller) is responsible for putting correct info in the correct place but, well, there's the rub. If DIRECTV® is responsible for the correct tags, I'd be surprised.


I turned on an HR this morning and the Genie had put 3 on-demand episodes of The Late Show on the Playlist again. It never stops.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I turned on an HR this morning and the Genie had put 3 on-demand episodes of The Late Show on the Playlist again. It never stops.
> 
> Rich


I read a few times months ago that you could set the series from the guide on the website and it would stop this problem. Did that Not work ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I read a few times months ago that you could set the series from the guide on the *website *and it would stop this problem. Did that Not work ?


What website?

While I think about this, let me ask you a question: Do you remember how to get rid of the folder in the Playlist that is for "Recently Watched On Demand" programming? I have done this in the past but I just activated a 24-200 the other day and that folder is sitting in the Playlist and I can't find a way to get rid of it.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> What website?
> 
> While I think about this, let me ask you a question: Do you remember how to get rid of the folder in the Playlist that is for "Recently Watched On Demand" programming? I have done this in the past but I just activated a 24-200 the other day and that folder is sitting in the Playlist and I can't find a way to get rid of it.
> 
> Rich


Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Whole Home, External Device, Recently watched, set to HIDE.
Try that.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Rich said:


> What website?
> 
> Rich


Log into ATT and click the menu under the myAT&T logo. Click My DIRECTV then click Watch TV. That will take you to a page where you can view the Guide and set recordings.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Whole Home, External Device, Recently watched, set to HIDE.
> Try that.


That's the last place I'd look. I guess there is some logic to where it resides. Once again I have to say, "Thanks, Jimmie!" I could not find it. Even with the directions I had a hard time finding it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Log into ATT and click the menu under the myAT&T logo. Click My DIRECTV then click Watch TV. That will take you to a page where you can view the Guide and set recordings.
> 
> View attachment 29570


Thanx, I had no idea we could do that.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Checking on my Life Below Zero show that keeps recording old episodes....the guide shows original air date for the recordings as a recent date like 10/30/18, 11/13/18 etc....but some of those shows are from past seasons that are a lot older than the date shown.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Checking on my Life Below Zero show that keeps recording old episodes....the guide shows original air date for the recordings as a recent date like 10/30/18, 11/13/18 etc....but some of those shows are from past seasons that are a lot older than the date shown.


The unwanted recordings of The Late Show I see everyday are from just a couple days prior. But I'm not seeing any missing programs anymore. That might actually be fixed.

Rich


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> Checking on my Life Below Zero show that keeps recording old episodes....the guide shows original air date for the recordings as a recent date like 10/30/18, 11/13/18 etc....but some of those shows are from past seasons that are a lot older than the date shown.


That'saguideproblemandonly the channelprovider can fix it


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> Checking on my Life Below Zero show that keeps recording old episodes....the guide shows original air date for the recordings as a recent date like 10/30/18, 11/13/18 etc....but some of those shows are from past seasons that are a lot older than the date shown.


Same.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

texasbrit said:


> That'saguideproblemandonly the channelprovider can fix it


In the case of the NatGeo and Discovery channels they do not want to fix it. They do it on purpose to make DVR's keep placing their content on your DVR.


----------



## Hot Tub Johnny (Feb 24, 2012)

Digging up this old thread b/c this is currently driving me crazy. Each day, the hr-44 re-records whole seasons of things i've watched and deleted. It's absolutely maddening. Plus it's just churning the hard drive for no reason. argh.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

I noticed that the HR-54 will also download on demand series episodes that we've watched and deleted.


----------

